# Can an IBS twinge/spasm last for days?



## Josef (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had a crampy tight and twingy feeling in the transverse colon area now for a few days, it feels like someone has put a tight band around it - does that sound like IBS and can it last for days?


----------



## Josef (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i get spasms, problems like that in my transverse colon--across it and toward the bend on the left side--the splenic flexure. and yes it can last for a while. you probably want to mention it to your gastro and get his opinion on it. did he give you an antispasmodic to try for this?you could try lying down and resting, relaxing and using a heating pad on it--some light massage as well. that may help get it to relax.hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS pain can last from a few minutes to a few years without let up.IBS is chronic so it isn't a have it for a day and never have it again kind of thing. If you have IBS you will have symptoms for the long term, but some people have a lot of symptom free time, and others have no symptom free time.If these are the first few days you ever had symptoms, can't be sure it is IBS. Lots of acute illnesses or acute stress will cause symptoms for a few days or a couple of weeks and then it will be gone. That is not IBS. IBS is when you have those symptoms regularly over the course of several months.


----------



## Josef (Aug 19, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> IBS pain can last from a few minutes to a few years without let up.IBS is chronic so it isn't a have it for a day and never have it again kind of thing. If you have IBS you will have symptoms for the long term, but some people have a lot of symptom free time, and others have no symptom free time.If these are the first few days you ever had symptoms, can't be sure it is IBS. Lots of acute illnesses or acute stress will cause symptoms for a few days or a couple of weeks and then it will be gone. That is not IBS. IBS is when you have those symptoms regularly over the course of several months.


I took 1 opiate painkiller last night and it seemed to help get the gas out, it does feel related to gas and bloating. I did have a large amount of fatty food and resistant starches a few days ago and from what ive read they can cause IBS flare ups in most people.


----------

